# What happened to GPU-Z 0.4.1?



## W1zzard (Apr 7, 2010)

Immediately after I put it up for download a critical issue was found.

Still over 300 people downloaded it even though it said "BROKEN - DON'T DOWNLOAD" 

Now that the issue is fixed I decided that it's better to release as a new version number to make sure everyone has the right version.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 7, 2010)

I can only LOL at the 300 of those.


----------



## skylamer (Apr 7, 2010)

:d)


----------



## qubit (Apr 7, 2010)

*Not necessarily so silly*

It's not so silly that 300 people downloaded it. If they were anything like me, they might curious to see just how it _doesn't_ work and have a play. 

For the record, I didn't see that broken version and only know about it from this article.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 7, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> Still over 300 people downloaded it even though it said "BROKEN - DON'T DOWNLOAD"



Perhaps.... since it's still April.... they thought you were kidding? 

I concur with qubit though, sometimes curiousity wins and people would want to see in what way it was broken.


----------



## erixx (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL Panther

Not all websurfers speak English, or maybe they understood Broken? Don't Download. - As I didn't drink last night, so I can download! hehe


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 7, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I can only LOL at the 300 of those.



hey i downloaded that  but i downloaded it though GPU-Z, did you ever think of that , if there was problems with it should of goten taking down from downloading, GPU-z checks for updates and most people will just click update


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sooo...what was the problem/ 

Yeah, curiosity is itching at me too...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 7, 2010)

due to a bug in all nvidia driver versions the change affecting nvidia cards didnt work as intended, added workaround, problem solved


----------



## DaveK (Apr 7, 2010)

If that was me I probably would have downloaded it lol


----------

